# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Π.Ο.Κ. Σεμινάριο με θέμα "Αναπαραγωγές"

## karakonstantakis

*

Σεμινάριο με θέμα "Αναπαραγωγές" με κεντρικό ομιλητή τον κ. Βαβουράκη Ηρακλή (Α-006) !!* 


*VIDEO HD*





* (Μέρος Β')
*



*

Φώτο :* 




















*Επιμέλεια - παρουσίαση : Καρακωνσταντάκης Αλέξανδρος (Α-328)*



*Πηγή : www.poc.gr 

*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αλέξανδρε καλησπέρα , να είσαι καλά βρε φίλε και πάντα να μας βοηθάς με την τεχνολογία. Αλέξανδρε μήπως μπορείς να βοηθήσεις λίγο τον ήχο ,να είναι λίγο επάνω ... ;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γιάννη δεν σου κρύβω ότι ενοχλήθηκα και εγώ με τον ήχο !! Και το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα γιαυτό !! Το έψαχνα κάμποση ώρα πριν ανεβάσω. Ο ήχος είναι τέρμα, και η κάμερα ηχογραφή σε κρυστάλλινη ποιότητα 5.1 !!  Κάποιο μηχάνημα (ίσως εξωτερικό air condition της πολυκατοικίας) πίσω μου βγάζει ένα ψιλό βουητό που περνάει στο βίντεο. Βάλε και την μεγάλη αίθουσα που παρόλα την μεγάλη σχετικά παρουσία του κόσμου, άφηνε ένα eco !!! Αν προσθέσουμε ότι είμαι λίγο μακριά από τον ομιλητή, συν την οχλαγωγία που υπάρχει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις... (ερωτήσεις - απαντησεις... από όλους μαζί...) βγήκε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα !!! 

Στο επόμενο σεμινάριο θα διορθωθούν κάποια λάθη μου όσο αναφορά την απόσταση και το σημείο στησίματος !! Πρώτη μου φορά κάλυψα εκδήλωση και καταλαβαίνεις !! 

Περιμένουμε να ανέβει και το δεύτερο μέρος 35 λεπτών ! Αύριο θα είναι έτοιμο. Μιλάμε για 6 giga upload και το δεύτερο μέρος σε High Definition ποιότητα. 20 ώρες upload με 0.52mbps ταχύτητα... στο ανέβασμα... μάπα γραμμή... είμαι κάμποσο έξω από το κέντρο...  !!*  :Anim 45: 

*Ηρωικά upload !!!*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αλέξανδρε να είσαι καλά για τις προσπάθειές σου ...

----------


## ARMANDO

Να ´σαι καλα Αλέξανδρε που μας δίνεις την ευκαιρία να ακούσουμε εμπειρίες απο εκτροφείς με πείρα.!!!!

----------


## mitsman

τωρα μαλιστα.......

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μέρος Β"

*Σας έστειλα το link με μήνυμα του βίντεο να το τοποθετήσετε κάτω από το (Μέρος Α'), ώστε να είναι συμμαζεμένα  !!

----------


## Gardelius

_Τοποθετήθηκε Αλέξανδρε._

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε ,πάντα καλά να  ΄σαι ...

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε ευχαριστουμε !

η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα το ελεγα ,*μια συζητηση μεταξυ εκτροφεων* ,με τα θετικα (καταθεση εμπειριων ειτε αυτες δειχνουν κατι ,ή οχι  ) και αρνητικα στα λεγομενα (οπως σε ολες τις συζητησεις ) ,αλλα δεν θελω να επεκταθω σε λεπτομερειες ,χωρις να εχω την ευκαιρια να γνωρισω τα παιδια απο κοντα και να τα συζητουσα μαζι τους 

το μονο που ηθελα να πω ,*γιατι ειναι ξεκαθαρο* ,οτι σπορος με λιπαρα κατω απο 10 % λιπαρα (η βρωμη ) και ιδια στην ουσια με τον καναρινοσπορο ,δεν γινεται να δινει περισσοτερες θερμιδες (ενεργεια ) απο τον καναρινοσπορο και σιγουρα απο ολους τους αλλους λιπαρους σπορους .Επισης ο σπορος με την κυστεινη στο φουλ ,αλλα και υψηλη λυσινη χωρις πολλα λιπαρα ,δεν μπορει να λειπει απο το καλοκαιρινο μιγμα της πτεροροιας (οπου θελουμε αμινοξεα ,αλλα οχι απαραιτητα θερμιδες )

η βρωμη μπορει να παχυνει πουλι ,αν δινουμε πολλαπλασια ποσοτητα τροφης ,μη ελεγχομενη και επειδη αρεσει σε καθε πουλι ,τρωει ανεξελεγκτα .Αν αυτο συμβαινει ,τοτε ειναι λογικο ,οπως λογικο ειναι να παχυνει καποιος αν τρωει 2 καρβελια ψωμι την ημερα(επειδη του αρεσει και εχει διαθεσιμο μπολικο ) ,απο το να ετρωγε μια φετα και παραλληλα και ελαιολαδο  (λιπος ) στη σαλατα και μια μπριζολα λαιμου με το λιπακι της . Αλλαι αν αυτο  συμβαινει ενω υπαρχει στο μιγμα και κεχρι ,θα επρεπε να απασχολει καποιον ,γιατι την βρωμη την τρωνε και το κεχρι δεν το τρωνε

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σίγουρα Δημήτρη υπάρχουν πολλές απόψεις και λογικό κάποιες να είναι σωστές και κάποιες λάθος !! Ο κ. Ηρακλής αυτό επισήμανε στην αρχή του βίντεο ότι ο καθένας διαχειρίζεται διαφορετικά τα πουλιά του !!  30 εκτροφείς να έχουμε μπροστά μας θα ακούσουμε 15 διαφορετικές θεωρίες. 

Μπορώ όμως να μεταφέρω την άποψη σου στον κ. Ηρακλή, έτσι για έχουμε μια απάντηση. 


Μόλις έκλεισα το τηλ. με τον Πρόεδρο κ. Χαλκιαδάκη και κανονίζουμε για την Τετάρτη αυτή 16/10 ένα σεμινάριο με θέμα "Αγριόπουλα" με κεντρικό ομιλητή τον Ιατρό κ. Ψαράκη Ευάγγελο, ο οποίος έχει αρκετά χρόνια εμπειρίας και θεωρείτε "μετρ" στο είδος για πάνω από 50 χρόνια !! 

Σκοκάκη !!! Ετοιμάσου για άλλο ένα μεγάλο ταξιδάκι προς Ηράκλειο !!! 

*

----------


## adreas

Μάλλον!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

